# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Los alimentos potenciales para el 2010

## Bruno Cillóniz

Según ADEX  _Entre ellos se encontrarían productos no convencionales como la quinua, el aguaymanto, el holantao, el dátil, la granadilla o la tuna. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz   *Agraria.pe.-* Tras los últimos datos de 2010 ya nadie duda que el Perú se encuentre entre los principales países productores del mundo en cuanto a exportaciones de espárragos, uva de mesa, café, cacao o los capsicum; sin embargo la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX) presentó a 11 alimentos no tan populares con miras a incrementar sus exportaciones mundiales durante este año. 
Y aunque no manejan grandes cifras y son productos minoritarios y de ámbito andino, ADEX considera que, con unas mayores inversiones en tecnología y desarrollo de las zonas rurales, estos alimentos llegarían a tener un gran potencial agroexportador para nuestro país.  *Aguaymanto* 
También conocido como uchuva, poga poga o tomate silvestre, el aguaymanto es oriundo de los Andes Peruanos y se produce principalmente en Cajamarca y en Cuzco, alcanzando una rentabilidad de 30 TM/Ha. 
Otros departamentos productores son La Libertad, Ancash y Apurímac.
En el 2008, las exportaciones de aguaymanto en nuestro país se incrementaron en un 30% comparado con el 2007, alcanzando un valor de US$ 46,5 mil y un volumen de 3,6 TM; y un 14% en el 2009, con un valor de US$ 53,2 mil y 3,5 TM. 
Los principales mercados de exportación de aguaymanto en el 2009 fueron EEUU, con un valor de US$ 29,2 mil; Alemania, con US$ 6,6 mil; Reino Unido, con US$ 5,6 mil (que ha caído un 19% con respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior) y Finlandia con US$ 3,1 mil. 
Al aguaymanto se le atribuye ser inmuno-estimulantes, anticancerígenas, antibacterianas, antivirales y diuréticas, entre otros. Según estudios realizados por el National Research Council, el jugo de esta fruta tiene altos contenidos de pectinaza, lo que reduce los costos en la preparación de mermelada y otros preparativos similares.  *Quinua* 
La quinua o arroz andino posee un rendimiento de 6 TM/Ha. Las cosechas en Puno por lo general cubren los meses de abril y mayo. 
En el 2008, Perú produjo alrededor de 28,8 mil TM de quinua dándose su mayor volumen en el sur (92% del área cosechada) siendo el principal departamento Puno, con 75,9% seguido por Cuzco, Ayacucho y Junín. Nuestros principales competidores son Bolivia, Colombia y Ecuador. Ese año, las exportaciones alcanzaron un valor de US$ 4,5 mil y 1,8 mil TM, lo que representó un aumento de 137% con respecto al 2007, donde se alcanzaron US$ 1,9 mil y 1,4 mil TM. En el 2009 tuvo un incremento del 39%, con US$ 6,3 mil y 2,3 mil TM. 
Los principales mercados en el 2009 fueron EEUU, con US$ 2,6 mil. Seguido de Israel con US$ 938; Alemania con US$ 550; y Ecuador con US$ 448. 
La quinua puede consumirse cocida como grano entero, en harina en diversos productos, en leche, incluso, en la elaboración de alimentos para personas alérgicas al gluten, en cereales para desayuno, pastas o galletas. Sus proteínas, almidones y saponinas tienen un potencial de usos industriales.  *Holantao* 
Las variedades recomendadas del holantao o la arveja china que se producen especialmente en el Valle de Cañete: Sugar Daddy, Snow Peas y Sugar Snap, presentan rendimientos de 7,6 mil TM/Has, 8,2 mil TM/Has y 11,2 mil TM/Has respectivamente. La época de cosecha empieza desde junio a noviembre. 
Nuestro país posee ventajas competitivas en los meses de septiembre, octubre y noviembre, porque en ese lapso de tiempo empieza el otoño en Europa y los países proveedores se encuentran desabastecidos. Los principales países exportadores son China, Holanda y Guatemala, los proveedores a Europa son Zimbabwe, Kenia y Guatemala. Con el manejo de alta tecnología se puede incrementar la productividad a 10 -12 TM/Ha. 
Las estadísticas internacionales ubican al Perú entre los 12 primeros exportadores mundiales. Los últimos datos son de 2007 donde hay una variación del 989% con un valor de US$ 197 mil, respecto con el 2006 donde se importaron US$ 18 mil. 
La producción en el 2007 fue de 92 mil TM debido al aumento del área de producción cosechada, alcanzando una exportación de 110 TM, un 1569% más que el 2006, donde sólo se exportaron 7 TM, curiosamente el pico más alto de exportación se alcanzó en el 2001 con 153 TM y una variación del 1887% con respecto a 2000 donde se alcanzaron 8 TM. 
Los principales mercados son EEUU con un valor de US$ 102 mil en el 2007, seguido de Francia con un valor de US$ 84 mil y Países Bajos con un valor de US$ 11 mil.  *Granadilla* 
Los plantones de granadilla son injertados con patrones de maracuyá lo que le proporciona una serie de ventajas: precocidad en la producción, vigor, mayores rendimientos, resistencia a las enfermedades y a la salinidad. Con alta tecnología se pueden lograr 35 TM/Ha a más. La producción se concentra de febrero a agosto y es continua durante todo el año. 
La granadilla se cultiva en 20 de las 24 regiones del Perú, la mayor parte de la producción se encuentra en la sierra (valles interandinos, calurosos y con altas luminosidades). Durante diciembre, las importaciones de esta fruta se triplican constituyéndose en una buena oportunidad para los exportadores de nuestro país. 
Los competidores son Colombia y Costa Rica, y los principales países importadores de la Unión Europea (UE) son Alemania, Francia, Países Bajos, Inglaterra e Italia. 
En el 2008, la producción nacional fue de 18,8 mil TM y la mayor contribución de ese volumen correspondió a Pasco, La Libertad, Cajamarca, Huanuco y Piura. Ese mismo año, las exportaciones alcanzaron cifras de US$ 78,6 mil y 11 TM, un 262% más que en el 2007 donde hubo un valor de US$ 21,7 mil y 7 TM. 
Los principales mercados los coparon Francia con US$ 13,3 mil en el 2008, un -12% que en el 2007 y EEUU con US$ 2,4 mil en el 2008, con una recesión del -30% con respecto al 2007.Temas similares: Artículo: Gasto per cápita en alimentos de peruanos creció 24% en década 2001 - 2010 Artículo: Expoalimentaria 2011 generó negocios potenciales por US$ 471.7 millones Artículo: Adex monitoreará mercados internacionales para consolidar potenciales destinos de exportaciones peruanas Artículo: Brasil y Rusia se apuntan como potenciales mercados para textiles y confecciones peruanas Fomentan potenciales cultivos para agroexportación

----------

